# Dale Earnhardt Jr. is a 4.0 rated Uber passenger



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901248213369466888
I wonder if he tips...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ihateyou said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901248213369466888
> I wonder if he tips...


He says he tipped at least once on his page. Even non-tippers are usually rated over 4.0. I wonder how his rating could be so low. Is he nice to his drivers? He says he was "over the top nice", but that could be subjective. Is he asking drivers to hurry or break laws? Maybe he's rating his drivers low and the drivers are retaliating?

The other night I had a guy... seemed nice enough for most of the trip... but at one point got upset when I refused to turn left when the sign said "right turn only." He said all the other drivers turned left at the "right turn only" sign when he asked them to. He gave me a 3 star rating because I didn't turn left in violation of the sign. I'm going to back and change his rating down later, probably.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

NASCAR drivers turn left, not right.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

People are probably just envious of him making all that money for driving and it makes them angry that they can not have what he has got.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

hmmm....I smell a publicity stunt


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Probably a couple of drivers that are fans of Jimmie Johnson or Kyle Busch down rated him.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> He says he tipped at least once on his page. Even non-tippers are usually rated over 4.0. I wonder how his rating could be so low. Is he nice to his drivers? He says he was "over the top nice", but that could be subjective. Is he asking drivers to hurry or break laws? Maybe he's rating his drivers low and the drivers are retaliating?
> 
> The other night I had a guy... seemed nice enough for most of the trip... but at one point got upset when I refused to turn left when the sign said "right turn only." He said all the other drivers turned left at the "right turn only" sign when he asked them to. He gave me a 3 star rating because I didn't turn left in violation of the sign. I'm going to back and change his rating down later, probably.


DEFINITELY change his rating to 1-star! If I were you I'd write to Uber and inform them that a pax wanted you to take an illegal left turn (with a ticket cost of $250 or however much it would be if busted) and that he gave you a shitty rating in retaliation for going against his demand. He should be banned from actually USING Uber - you need to give him a 1-star so other drivers can be forewarned of an asshole pax when getting a ping from him. Ugh, what a dick!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I live in Daytona and I think I remember him stating around the time of the Daytona 500 something like "if you suck as a driver I'm going to give you a bad rating". Could be drivers retaliating.

Myself if I get a celeb I don't say anything unless they bring it up first. I figure if I were a celebrity I wouldn't want to be hassled everywhere I went and I would enjoy some peace for once.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I live in Daytona and I think I remember him stating around the time of the Daytona 500 something like "if you suck as a driver I'm going to give you a bad rating". Could be drivers retaliating.
> 
> Myself if I get a celeb I don't say anything unless they bring it up first. I figure if I were a celebrity I wouldn't want to be hassled everywhere I went and I would enjoy some peace for once.


He was on TMZ tonight.

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.tmz.com/2017/08/30/dale-earnhardt-uber-rating-tipping


----------

